
Record everything visitors do on your site- free - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.getsmartlook.com/
======
noir_lord
I love the idea of these types of services but the only way I could ever see
using one would be if it was entirely in-house.

The kind of data they collect on the types of applications I write would just
not be allowed to go to a third party (and even if it was legally ok I still
wouldn't do it).

Schools and Medical systems simply can't take the risk with stuff like this
sadly.

If anyone knows of a self-hosted version I'd be _very_ interested.

